# Airewire questions.



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all i am soon to add a few more locos to my stock can never have to many ill have maybe one USA sd40 or g- 30 and three Aristo locos FA-FB-FA in SP that ill gutting and im looking at trying Airewire for them Since Aristo's revolution has been out of stock for awhile this will let me see the two differences between the two systems which i know there many differences. My question is what do i need to start with airwire i know there is a transmitter needed and a receiver i know for usa engines there is a drop in board for each loco what would i need for a FA-and FB could i get away with one receiver or with three also sound would come later.

What are your guys recommendations.

Thanks Kevin


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

One A/W reciever will operate two aristo FA's with ease. I have done it. The problem came with it trying to operate two sound cards. It will but often it will not cooperate and lose it's memory. Dunno why I never looked into it, I just added a second A/W board when money allowed. 

The basics of need are Transmitter, Reciever & battery/charger. From there you will need wire, on/off switch, inline fuse, switches for remote frequency change etc etc etc... Just depends how far you want to go. I would keep your first install simple get the feel for it and see if you like it before you jump in with both feet that way you don't have alot of time invested if you don't. You can always go back and add later. 

Terry


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

It really depends on whether you are referring to the USA diesel drop in or the standard Airwire hardware. The drop in units have specific installation instructions for each model. They already include the power switch and charge port mounted on the drop in board. original plans were to produce master and slave drop in for diesel lash ups, but the slave units were not produced as the savings were not significant. 
Drop in operate differently as the associated Phoenix sound card remains on default address three and command conversion is handled on the airwire unit. This is different than the standard airwire wherein the sound card gets addressed to the same address as the decoder for sound control. Operating two cards in this manner, with drop ins could be done since both would remain on default address 3. Phoenix sound cards do have master and slave modes which can be engaged in the software. 
If you use the standard generic decoder, the G2, or the upcoming G3, then you have 2 pairs of screw terminal motor drive outputs , but you do need to provide a charge port, power toggle, and method to interconnect the charge/battery side with the power side, along with suitable fuse protection, such as in the RCS Battery install kit I sell. Of course , a battery for on board fuel is required, experienced folks will be able to offer recommendations for best fitment, and offer a choice of packs to provide good results. Finally, a matching charger is needed. These initial expenses of a charger and handheld controller can be one time events, and do not need to be repeated with each subsequent loco, unless you choose to do so. 

Jonathan 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

All thanks for your input would a 19.2 NiMH battery pack work i have a few around for my other Loco's batt cars Mainly another FA-FB-FB-FA Rio Grande lash up running the Revolution Receivers and for my dash 9's or should i look at a LI-ion i have two of the older LI-ION packs from aristo craft that i had in a First battery car setup i think they where the 24 volt packs would they work or should i stick with a 14 Volt to 18Volt pack i know what the Revolution needs just not Air Wire. 

Thanks Kevin


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Kevin,

I’d suggest the G2 or new, soon to be available G3 for your Alco’s. See link below for more info. 
Aire Wire link



There is a “Drop-In” listed for the GP30, an SD40 isn’t offered from what I noted, so again the G2 or G3.

I really like the Phoenix P8’s with the Drop-Ins! Pretty much any of the sound boards currently available can be configured to work with a Air Wire gear. Excellent factory support is available from both Phoenix and Air Wire when in doubt and or required.

Any of the batteries you mentioned will suffice, really depends on how fast you want to go and for how long….

Maximum Input Battery Voltage . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 28 Volts DC
Minimum Input Battery Voltage. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 10 Volts DC
Maximum MotorOutput Current - Pulse . . . . . . . Internally Limited ~ 18Apeak
Maximum Continuous MotorOutput Current . . . ~ 8 Amps at 25°C @15V
Maximum DCC Auxiliary Output Current . . . . . . 3 Amps
Maximum Headlamp Output Current. . . . . . . . . . 1 Amp
Airflow In Modern Plastic Diesel Locomotives Maximum FnA, FnB Output Current . . . . . . . . . . 1 Amp

Michael


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Michael Thanks for your Replay from what i have found looks simple for hook up and a P8 sound card would be cheaper than my current PB9 and PB11 always like there sound. 

Thanks Kevin


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Also how hard is it say i get three G2 Receivers how hard is it to do a lash up with the transmitter and receivers is the multiple unit setup hard or easy.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

hello kevin 
the only transmitter is the 5000 now there may be still some 9000 around but are discontinued, to make a lash up with the 5000 it is not hard at all. i would go with what michael 
has said. jonathan said that there were no slave dropins made, not true i have two all tho they have been discontinued but there still may be some around also in the lash up the leed loc 
will have the horn and bell and lights this is done by the 5000 if you switch ends then other loc. becomes the lead 
have fun


----------

